# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  จำหน่ายวิทยุสื่อสาร และ อุปกรณ์สื่อสาร ราคาจิ๋วๆ < ส่ง EMS ฟรี >

## E20ZSQ SHOP

สินค้าทุกชิ้นเป็นของใหม่ ทั้งปลีกและส่ง ราคาพิเศษ รับประกันคุณภาพ 

พบวิทยุสื่อสารกว่า 40 รุ่น และ อุปกรณ์สื่อสารกว่า 300 รายการ ราคาจิ๋วๆ แบ่งๆกันใช้ครับ

ปรับลดราคาล่าสุด 21 พ.ค. 2556

ทางเราจะตรวจสอบสินค้าทุกครั้งก่อนส่งถึงลูกค้า
1.เครื่องรับ-ส่ง ได้หรือไม่ วัดภาคส่งด้วย SWR วัดภาครับจากสัญญาณทางไกล 
2.แท่นชาร์จ ใช้ได้หรือไม่ 
3.แบตเก็บไฟ หรือ ชาร์จได้หรือไม่
4.อุปกรณ์ทุกชิ้นห่อด้วยพลาสติกกันกระแทกอย่างหนา 
5.บรรจุกล่องปิดพนึกอย่างดี 
6.จ่าหน้าชื่อ ที่อยู่ เบอร์ติดต่อ ผู้รับ-ส่ง อย่างชัดเจน

เราใส่ใจทุกรายละเอียดเพื่อความพึ่งพอใจของลูกค้า ยินดีเปลื่ยนสินค้าให้ใหม่ทันที หากมีการชำรุดระหว่างขนส่ง

สินค้าประเภทวิทยุสื่อสารทุกรายการรับประกัน 1 เดือน ส่ง EMS ฟรี เก็บเงินปลายทาง +100 บาท

สนใจสอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้ที่ 089-5096345 AIS / LINE / WhatsApp / PM
มีหลักแหล่งที่แน่นอน มีการงานที่มั่นคง มาสร้างความมั่นใจและตัวตนที่แท้จริง ในFacebook
http://m.facebook.com/POLICEruamkatanyu




ICOM IC-2200T มีกทช. จดทะเบียนได้ ราคา 8000 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี
ICOM IC-2200H ราคา 5950 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี


ICOM IC-2300H ราคา 6500 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี


YAESU FT-2900 ออกเกือบ 100 วัตต์ ราคา 6200 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี
YAESU FT-9012 เครื่องใหม่ จดทะเบียนได้ ราคา 7XXX บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี


SPENDER TM-481DTV 145.0000-146.0000 MHz (เปิดแบนด์ได้) เครื่องใหม่ จดทะเบียนได้  ราคา 5299 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี


SPENDER TM-581DTV 245.0000-245.9875 MHz เครื่องใหม่ จดทะเบียนได้  ราคา 5299 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี


TC.COM TCM-1 ย่าน 145.0000-146.0000 MHz (เปิดแบนด์ได้) เครื่องใหม่ จดทะเบียนได้  ราคา 1800 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี
TC.COM TCM-2 ย่าน 245.0000-245.9875 MHz เครื่องใหม่ จดทะเบียนได้  ราคา 1800 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี


โมบาย IC-8500 ย่านควาทถี่ 136.000-174.000MHz กำลังส่ง 60 วัตต์ ราคา 4750 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี


โมบาย IC-8500 ย่านความถี่ 245.0000-245.9875MHz กำลัง 60 วัตต์ ราคา 4750 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี



โมบาย TYT TH-9000 ย่านควาทถี่ 136.000-174.000MHz กำลังส่ง 75 วัตต์ ราคา 4600 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี



โมบาย TYT TH-9000 ย่านความถี่ 245.0000-245.9875MHz กำลัง 75 วัตต์ ราคา 4600 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี


TYT TH-UVF9 เครื่อง 2 ความถี่ 136-174 MHz / 245.0000-245.9875 MHz สแตนบาย 2 ช่อง แถมขั้วแปลง BNC ราคา 1800 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี


IC-UV95 เครื่อง 2 ความถี่ 136-174 MHz / 240-260 MHz สแตนบาย 2 ช่อง  ราคา 1500 บาท ส่ง  EMS ฟรี
IC-UV95 เครื่อง 2 ความถี่ 136-174 MHz / 400-460 MHz สแตนบาย 2 ช่อง  ราคา 1500 บาท ส่ง  EMS ฟรี


IC-UV91 โฉมใหม่ เครื่อง 2 ความถี่ 136-174 MHz / 240-260 MHz สแตนบาย 2 ช่อง  ราคา 1500 บาท ส่ง  EMS ฟรี


IC-UV-91 MHz 136-174 MHz / 240-260 MHz กำลังส่ง 7 วัตต์ เสายางขั้ว BNC ราคา 1500 บาท ส่ง  EMS ฟรี


IC-UV90 เครื่อง 2 ความถี่ 136-174 MHz / 240-260 MHz สแตนบาย 2 ช่อง   เสายางขั้ว BNC แถมหูฟัง ราคา 1500 บาท ส่ง  EMS ฟรี


IC-UV97 เครื่อง 2 ความถี่ 136-174 MHz / 240-260 MHz สแตนบาย 2 ช่อง   เสายางขั้ว BNC แถมหูฟัง  ราคา 1550 บาท ส่ง  EMS ฟรี


IC-UV98 เครื่อง 2 ความถี่ 136-174 MHz / 240-260 MHz สแตนบาย 2 ช่อง   เสายาง ขั้ว BNC แถมหูฟัง  ราคา 1550 บาท ส่ง  EMS ฟรี


IC-UV87 และ IC-092 เครื่อง 2 ความถี่ 136-174 MHz / 245.0000-245.9875 MHz ราคา 1300 บาท ส่ง  EMS ฟรี


IC-240Plus เครื่อง 2 ความถี่ 136-174 MHz / 245.0000-245.9875 MHz ราคา 1300 บาท ส่ง  EMS ฟรี


UV-5R  สแตนบาย 2 ความถี่ 136-174 MHz / 240-260 MHz  เล็กกะทัดรัด  เสียงดัง ภาครับเยี่ยมแถมหูฟัง ราคา  1400 บาท ลดเหลือ 1300 บาท ส่ง  EMS ฟรี


TYT TH-F8 สแตนบาย 2 ช่อง บอร์ดี้ดำ 136-174 MHz กำลังส่ง 7 วัตต์ มี FM ราคา  1500 บาท แถมขั้วแปลง BNC ส่ง  EMS ฟรี
TYT TH-F8 สแตนบาย 2 ช่อง บอร์ดี้แดง 245.0000-245.9875 MHz กำลังส่ง 7 วัตต์ มี FM ราคา  1500 บาท แถมขั้วแปลง BNC ส่ง  EMS ฟรี 


IC-V90 สแตนบาย 2 ช่อง บอร์ดี้ดำ 136-174 MHz กำลังส่ง 7 วัตต์ มี FM ราคา  1400 บาท ส่ง  EMS ฟรี
IC-V90 สแตนบาย 2 ช่อง บอร์ดี้แดง 245.0000-245.9875 MHz กำลังส่ง 7 วัตต์ มี FM ราคา  1400 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี 


IC-V91 , IC-V912 สแตนบาย 2 ช่อง 136-174 MHz ราคา 1500 บาท ส่ง  EMS ฟรี
IC-V92 สแตนบาย 2 ช่อง 245 MHz ราคา 1500 บาท ส่ง  EMS ฟรี


IC-V70 บอร์ดี้ดำ 136-174 MHz มี FM มีไฟฉาย ราคา 1350 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี
IC-V70 บอร์ดี้แดง 245.0000-245.9875 MHz มี FM มีไฟฉาย ราคา 1350 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี


IC-200CS ความถี่ 240-260 MHz กำลังส่ง 7 วัตต์ มี FM ราคา 1350 บาท ส่ง  EMS ฟรี
IC-300CS ความถี่136-174 MHz กำลังส่ง 7 วัตต์ มี FM ราคา 1350 บาท ส่ง  EMS ฟรี


IC-91AD ความถี่ 136-174 MHz กำลังส่ง 8 วัตต์ มี FM ราคา 1350 บาท ส่ง  EMS ฟรี
IC-92AD ความถี่ 240-260 MHz กำลังส่ง 8 วัตต์ มี FM ราคา 1350 บาท ส่ง  EMS ฟรี


IC-997 บอร์ดี้ดำ 136-174 MHz กำลังส่ง 7 วัตต์ มี FM ราคา 1300 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี
IC-997 บอร์ดี้แดง 245.0000-245.9875 MHz กำลังส่ง 7 วัตต์ มี FM ราคา 1300 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี


IC-685S บอร์ดี้ดำ 136-174 MHz  ของหมด
IC-625S บอร์ดี้แดง 245.0000-245.9875 MHz ของหมด


IC-V8R บอร์ดี้ดำ 136-174 MHz  ราคา 1350 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี
IC-V8R บอร์ดี้แดง 245.0000-245.9875 MHz ราคา 1350 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี


IC-270E มี FM  ราคา 1250 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี เสายางขั้ว BNC


IC-240E , IC-290E , IC-280E ,IC-950E มี FM  ราคา 1250 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี


TYT TH-6200 ความถี่ 136-174 MHz กำลังส่ง 7 วัตต์  สินค้าหมด 


IC-V8   ราคา 1600 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี

IC-3FGX  ราคา 1650 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี

IC-V82 ราคา 1650 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี

IC-V85  สินค้าหมด 

IC-V80E และ IC-80FX ราคา 1800 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี

ICOM IC-V80T มีกทช. จดทะเบียนได้ ราคา 5800 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี

ICOM IC-80FX มีกทช. จดทะเบียนได้ ราคา 5800 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี


IC-951 เครื่อง 3 ย่าน 136-174 / 200-260 / 400-470 MHz   สินค้าหมด


MOTO MT-777 ความถี่ 136-174 MHz ราคา 1600 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี


MOTO GP-300 บอร์ดมาเลย์ ความถี่ 136-174 MHz กำลังส่ง 7 วัตต์ราคา 3200 บาท โปรแกรมช่องฟรี ส่ง EMS ฟรี ไม่โปรแกรมช่อง ราคา 3000 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี


TYT TH-2R กำลังส่ง 3 วัตต์ [color=red]ราคา 1100 บาทส่ง EMS ฟรี


UC-6R ความถี่ 200-260 MHzกำลังส่ง 3 วัตต์ [color=red]ราคา 1050 บาทส่ง EMS ฟรี


STANDARD E-320 มีกทช. จดทะเบียนได้ กำลังส่ง 5-7 วัตต์ ความถี่ 136-174 / 245 MHz  ราคา 3300 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี


STANDARD E-280 มีกทช. จดทะเบียนได้ กำลังส่ง 5 วัตต์ ความถี่ 245 MHz  ราคา 2300 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี


STANDARD E-240 มีกทช. จดทะเบียนได้ กำลังส่ง 5 วัตต์ ความถี่ 136-174 MHz  ราคา 2300 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี

SENDER SD-944H ความถี่ 144-146 MHz ( เปิดแบนด์ได้ )ของใหม่ มีกทช. จดทะเบียนได้ รับประกันศูนย์ 1 ปี ราคา 2590 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี

SPENDER TC-144HP ความถี่ 144-146 MHz ( เปิดแบนด์ได้ )และ TC-245HP ความถี่ 144-245.0000-245.9875 MHzของใหม่ มีกทช. จดทะเบียนได้ รับประกันศูนย์ 1 ปี ราคา 2900 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี


YAESU FT-250 ราคา 4390 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี
YAESU FT-258 มีกทช. จดทะเบียนได้ ราคา 4990 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี

YAESU FT-270 เครื่องกันน้ำได้ ราคา 4990 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี

YAESU FT-912 เครื่องกันน้ำ มีกทช. จดทะเบียนได้ ราคา 5990 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี

วิทยุสื่อสารทุกรุ่นประกอบด้วยอุปกรณ์ ดังนี้
-ตัวเครื่อง
-แบต
-แท่นชาร์จ
-เสายาง
-สายคล้องมือ
-คลิปหลัง
-คู่มือ 

สินค้าทุกรายการส่ง EMS ฟรี ( ส่ง พกง. + 100 บาท ) งดนัดเจอเพราะเมียดุ555  
ซื้อวิทยุสื่อสารทุกรุ่น หลายรายการคิดราคาพิเศษ คิดค่าส่งเหมาจ่ายตามความเป็นจริง 

ลูกค้าที่ซื้อวิทยุสื่อสารทุกรุ่นวันนี้ มีสิทธิแลกซื้ออุปกรณ์ ดังนี้ (ราคานี้ซื้อพร้อมวิทยุสื่อสารเท่านั้นครับ)
1.เสาชัก 7 หรือ 10 ท่อน จากราคาปกติ 160 บาท  เหลือ 100 บาท 

2.เสาชักKENJI 2 ย่าน VHF/245 MHz ราคา 250 บาท  เหลือ 200 บาท
3.ไมล์นอก จากราคาปกติ 250 บาท  เหลือ 200 บาท 
4.หูฟัง FBI จากราคาปกติ 220 บาท  เหลือ 150 บาท 
5.ซองหนัง จากราคาปกติ 130 บาท  เหลือ ราคา 50 บาท ขำๆไปเลย
6.ขั้วแปลง จากปกติราคา 100 บาท  เหลือ ราคา 50 บาท
7.SAVER คละรุ่น จากปกติราคา 280-320 บาท  เหลือ 230-270 บาท


SWR ยี่ห้อ KAIWA รุ่น SX-400 วัดความถี่ 140-525MHz ราคา 1475 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี


TOESU DUMMY LOAD 100 WATTS วัดความถี่ 1-650 MHz ราคา 700 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี

----------


## E20ZSQ SHOP

ขอบคุณสำหรับพื้นที่ใหม่ครับ

----------


## holiday

ดันครับ ค้าขายร่ำๆรวยครับ

----------


## E20ZSQ SHOP

ขอบคุณครับ เช่นกันนะ

----------


## E20ZSQ SHOP

ขายครับ สอบถามได้นะจ่ะ

----------

